# R5 Focus point randomly moves



## philmd44 (Jun 29, 2021)

I took my new R5 out to the botanic garden to take some pictures of flowers. I was wearing the camera around my neck. The touch screen was closed and I used the viewfinder the whole time. The camera was turned on and went to sleep at time. The problem was that the focus point would randomly move to either the upper right or left-hand side of the viewfinder screen when I would try to take a picture. I would reset it to the center and the problem would reoccur after walking around a while. I have the latest firmware in the camera. Does anyone have an idea what’s going on?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 29, 2021)

What exactly do you mean by closed? Glass side in, plastic side out?
Or simply switched off?


----------



## philmd44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> What exactly do you mean by closed? Glass side in, plastic side out?
> Or simply switched off?


The glass side was in.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 29, 2021)

Is it possible that as you were taking photos, your camera was switching between portrait and landscape mode? There is a setting about making the focus point move to the corresponding position when you go from portrait to landscape. 
My R5 sometimes gets confused between portrait and landscape when I bend down to take flower photos. 

Autofocus Menu 4​Orientation linked AF point​You can set separate AF points or Zone AF frames to use in vertical and horizontal shooting.​Same for both vert/horiz

The same AF points or Zone AF frames are used in both vertical and horizontal shooting.

Separate AF pts: Pt only
Separate AF points or Zone AF frames can be set for each camera orientation ((1) Horizontal, (2) Vertical with the camera grip up, (3) Vertical with the camera grip down). Useful when switching to other AF points or Zone AF frames automatically based on camera orientation.
AF points or Zone AF frames you assign to each of the three camera orientations are retained.
Caution

The default setting of [Same for both vert/horiz] is restored if you select [Basic settings] in [




: Reset camera] (). Settings for orientations (1)–(3) are cleared, and the camera is set to use the center AF point in 1-point AF.
The setting may be cleared if you switch lenses.


----------



## philmd44 (Jun 29, 2021)

I was switching between portrait and landscape camera orientation. However, I alway reset the focus point to the center. Why would it move to the upper corner? Could the camera bouncing around on the neck strap while I’m walking cause it to move? I’ll try setting both horizontal and vertical points and see what happens.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 29, 2021)

May it be the joystick misbehaving? Is it enabled?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 29, 2021)

it sounds to me like you have starting points set for landscape and portrait, these are sticky and the camera will revert to them whenever you change orientation regardless of where you move the AF point to.

As FrenchFry says you need to go into your menu and reset the AF point orientation change.


----------



## philmd44 (Jun 30, 2021)

Kit. said:


> May it be the joystick misbehaving? Is it enabled?


The joystick was not enabled.I enabled it. at least, now I can move the focus points.


----------



## philmd44 (Jun 30, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> it sounds to me like you have starting points set for landscape and portrait, these are sticky and the camera will revert to them whenever you change orientation regardless of where you move the AF point to.
> 
> As FrenchFry says you need to go into your menu and reset the AF point orientation change.


I set them to the same for portrait and landscape. They were in the middle of the screen after taking a few pictures in both orientations. I turned the camera off. When I turtned the camera back on after an hour, the focus point box was in the upper left-hand corned of the viewfinder.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 30, 2021)

philmd44 said:


> I set them to the same for portrait and landscape. They were in the middle of the screen after taking a few pictures in both orientations. I turned the camera off. When I turtned the camera back on after an hour, the focus point box was in the upper left-hand corned of the viewfinder.


I think we might be talking across each other. It doesn't matter where you move them to they will go back the the set start positions, it sounds to me like you have set them by accident in the upper left hand corner. Whenever you restart the camera they will start from there. 

To reset the start point either reset the camera as FrenchFry said



> Caution
> 
> The default setting of [Same for both vert/horiz] is restored if you select [Basic settings] in [
> 
> ...


Or reset your 'starting point'. To do that you have to go deep in the menu and reregister your 'starting point' NOT just move the AF point.

Or set 'Initial Servo AF point' to 'Auto'.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 30, 2021)

100-500 lens?


----------

